# Lighting Question



## dean9922 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have 4 tanks running now, but am wondering what type of light would bring out blue colors....I have heard 6500-8500 K is a good choice, however I got a 6500 and am not happy with it....I have tried a few different ones from home depot but not thrilled. Pet stores here do not have a good selection by any stretch....both of them have 2 or 3 to choose from.
Do aquarium bulbs make that big of difference as I've just been getting bulbs from light places.....
What I am running are a "singe" 4 foot flourescent light on each tank and the ballast is rated for and can run T5 or T8's, 32W or 40W...so if anyone can recommend a good one I'd appreciate it.....


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

If you want more "pop" especially in the blue range then you should go up the Kelvin scale. Lights designed for marine tanks start at 10,000K and go all the way up to pure actinic.

The problem is that you'll get less and less growth because there is lower PAR (photosynthetically active radiation) at higher Kelvin.


----------



## dean9922 (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks fkshiu....appreciate it...


----------

